# TV sólo enciende cuando hace calor



## afuegalpitu (Dic 1, 2009)

Tengo una TV Sony, y desde hace ya algún tiempo sólo enciende si en la habitación donde se encuentra hay buena temperatura. En invierno, si no hay calefacción puesta en la habitación no hay forma de hacerla funcionar. Lo normal es encontrarla con el led de standby apagado, aunque el botón de encendido esté en ON. Bien, pues si ponemos el botón en OFF, y volvemos a ponerlo en ON, no funciona. Sólo funcionará si calentamos la sala en que se encuentra.
Me gustaría saber si la reparación de este tipo de problemas sería costoso, y qué puedo revisar para intentar solucionarlo.
Gracias de antemano, un saludo.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 1, 2009)

debe tener un sensor de temperatura o es friolenta jejej


----------



## Mushito (Dic 1, 2009)

Es muy fácil de solucionar eso....
Repasa con un cautín de punta fina todas las soldaduras de la fuente de alimentación desde la entrada, también repasa con soldadura los pines del Fly back.
Generalmente estas fallas relacionadas con la temperatura son ocasionadas por soldadura fría, con una lupa revisa todo el circuito impreso o tarjeta madre de tu TV (lado soldadura), seguro que encontraras varios pines con la soldadura movida o agrietada y con pines sueltos.
Saludos


----------



## afuegalpitu (Dic 1, 2009)

Muchísimas gracias Mushito, probaré lo que me dices, me tiene la tv desesperado, de verdad, muchas gracias.


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 1, 2009)

como dice Mushito repasar con un cautin la fuente de alimentacion y el fly back, asi tambien la fuente de stand by que es de 5vcd, que alimentan al microprocesador, suerte.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 1, 2009)

Debe ser gasolero el televisor.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

pues mi recomendacion tecnica ya la dieron asi que lo siguiente es pura guasa, no lo tomen en cuenta:


ya intentaste ponerle una manta?, jeje je (perdon no lo pude evitar)


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 2, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Debe ser gasolero el televisor.



pueden ser las bujias de calentamiento¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## afuegalpitu (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola a todos, 
Hoy he hecho la primera inspección visual, y he visto un componente con una grieta visible perfectamente. Se trata de un componente TDK 059-31, por lo que he leído es un resistor PTC, la pregunta es, ¿puede ser ese el motivo de la avería que comento?

Muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones, 

Un saludo.


----------



## Dario (Dic 2, 2009)

mira, el ptc por lo general es para alimentar la bobina desmagnetizadora del tv y no tiene nada que ver con la fuente. si ya repasaste las soldaduras como te recomendaron y no obtuviste resultados, te recomiendo que cambies todos los capacitores electroliticos de la etapa de fuente y del horizontal. tambien podria ser que el transistor de potencia de la fuente este medio roto y solo funcione cuando calienta pero, te recomiendo como dije, el cambio de todos esos capacitores electroliticos.
saludosss.


----------



## Fabiandp (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Coincido con los demás foreros que han participado con respecto a los de las soldaduras. Si eso no te da resultado, puede ser que algún otro componente falle intermitentemente. Cuando he tenido problemas de este tipo, me auxilio de la pistola de calor para detectar la zona con problemas y después calentando cada una con cautín ubico la pieza culpable. Este procedimiento es algo tedioso pero me ha dado resultados muchas veces. En este caso comenzaría con la zona de la fuente.


----------



## afuegalpitu (Dic 2, 2009)

Estoy a punto de ponerme a revisar soldaduras, sin embargo, quizás me esté cegando el tema del resistor. El PTC está en la misma pcb por donde entra la alimentación, no sé si es lo habitual, y al limpiar la pcb de polvo, no sólo se descubre que el PTC tiene una grieta por la que entra la uña, sino que además en la zona de las patillas se aprecia el color negro de un chispazo. Aún pudiendo ser pesado, ¿El PTC no interviene para nada en el encendido? Lo pregunto por el hecho de que esté en la misma placa donde se alojan otros componentes que sí pueden intervenir en el encendido, incluido el propio fusible, que también se encuentra en esa placa.

En cualquiera de los casos voy a repasar las soldaduras ahora mismo.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

no me parece que tenga que ver pero es posible. ya que solo es para la desmagnetisadora, desconectala y checa si te prende el tv, y si aun asi tienes duda de este elemento acercale el cautin caliente, si prende con esto entonces ese es el problema


----------



## Dario (Dic 2, 2009)

hola de nuevo. detras en la tapa tiene escrita la marca y el modelo, me interesaria saber que modelo es, asi podria buscar el diagrama del tv y ver que componente podria ser el que falla.
saludosss


----------



## afuegalpitu (Dic 3, 2009)

D@rio dijo:


> hola de nuevo. detras en la tapa tiene escrita la marca y el modelo, me interesaria saber que modelo es, asi podria buscar el diagrama del tv y ver que componente podria ser el que falla.
> saludosss



Muchas gracias lo primero por interesarte,

Se trata de un modelo ya antiguo de SONY, es la KV25-XSE.

Estuve ayer repasando soldaduras, pero no tuve éxito, seguiré investigando a ver si encuentro solución.

Lo dicho, muchas gracias, y un saludo


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 3, 2009)

Proba cambiarle el PTC porque segun lo que dice Wikipedia:

Es una resistencia variable cuyo valor va aumentando a medida que se incrementa la temperatura.
El termistor PTC pierde sus propiedades y puede comportarse eventualmente de una forma similar al termistor NTC si la temperatura llega a ser demasiado alta.
La característica I/V depende de la temperatura ambiente y del coeficiente de transferencia de calor con respecto a dicha temperatura ambiente.

Asi que proba cambiarselo nomas


----------



## afuegalpitu (Dic 3, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:


> Proba cambiarle el PTC porque segun lo que dice Wikipedia:
> 
> Es una resistencia variable cuyo valor va aumentando a medida que se incrementa la temperatura.
> El termistor PTC pierde sus propiedades y puede comportarse eventualmente de una forma similar al termistor NTC si la temperatura llega a ser demasiado alta.
> ...



Buenas,

Leí esa definición, por eso pregunté con cierta insistencia por el PTC, porque lo que sí me queda claro es que ese PTC está tocado, es fácil verlo con la placa sobre la mano, pero quizás no sea el origen del problema que realmente me preocupa, y por eso quería saber de antemano si el PTC defectuoso puede dar este tipo de problemas.

Gracias.


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 3, 2009)

Tendria que ver el esquema del televisor.
Porque quizas el televisor tiene ese PTC de proteccion.


----------



## afuegalpitu (Dic 3, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:


> Tendria que ver el esquema del televisor.
> Porque quizas el televisor tiene ese PTC de proteccion.



Lo que sí puedo decir es que ese PTC está muy cercano a la entrada, de hecho, el cable de alimentación está conectado a una placa independiente al resto de circuitería. En esa placa, además de ir conectado el cable de alimentación, se ve claramente que llega la conexión del interruptor frontal del televisor, el fusible, algún cerámico que parece en buen estado externo (aunque no descarto que hayan perdido propiedades), y dentro de ese conjunto de la placa, se encuentra el PTC, en posición muy cercana al fusible. No sé si esto puede dar alguna pista más.


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 3, 2009)

Fijate el circuito de la placa independiente y a donde llevan sus pistas.
Y fijate tambien a donde esta conectado el PTC.

Saludos.


----------



## afuegalpitu (Dic 3, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:


> Fijate el circuito de la placa independiente y a donde llevan sus pistas.
> Y fijate tambien a donde esta conectado el PTC.
> 
> Saludos.



Ahora no tengo el televisor delante, pero en cuanto pueda lo miro, incluso si me es posible, cuelgo una foto de la placa.

Gracias.


----------



## Dario (Dic 3, 2009)

amigo: he buscado el diagrama de tu tv pero me ha sido imposible de encontrar en la web, y en los manuales que tengo tampoco sale. ¿serias capas de ubicar el numero de chasis en tu tv?
con respecto al ptc te puedo asegurar que no tiene nada que ver en el encendido, el ptc lo que hace es encender la bobina desmagnetizadora del trc y cando calienta el ptc, la alimentacion de el desmagnetizador se corta y es para lo unico que esta alli...
saludos


----------



## Spam18 (Dic 3, 2009)

D@rio dijo:


> amigo: he buscado el diagrama de tu tv pero me ha sido imposible de encontrar en la web, y en los manuales que tengo tampoco sale. ¿serias capas de ubicar el numero de chasis en tu tv?
> con respecto al ptc te puedo asegurar que no tiene nada que ver en el encendido, el ptc lo que hace es encender la bobina desmagnetizadora del trc y cando calienta el ptc, la alimentacion de el desmagnetizador se corta y es para lo unico que esta alli...
> saludos



hola oye a mi igual me deja pillo el tema de la PTC por que como bien han dicho es una R que varia con la temperatura, en este caso es de Coeficiente Positivo, es decir aumenta su valor ohmico a medida que aumenta la temperatura, igual no sabria explicar que importancia tendria en terminos circuitales, pero si el problema surge a raiz de problemas de Temperatura, yo analizaria inmediatamente la PTC y la descartaria, y con mas razon si encontre fisuras en su soldadura.


----------



## afuegalpitu (Dic 3, 2009)

D@rio dijo:


> amigo: he buscado el diagrama de tu tv pero me ha sido imposible de encontrar en la web, y en los manuales que tengo tampoco sale. ¿serias capas de ubicar el numero de chasis en tu tv?
> con respecto al ptc te puedo asegurar que no tiene nada que ver en el encendido, el ptc lo que hace es encender la bobina desmagnetizadora del trc y cando calienta el ptc, la alimentacion de el desmagnetizador se corta y es para lo unico que esta alli...
> saludos



Estoy buscando el número de chasis, a ver si consigo encontrarlo. De momento he colgado una foto de la "placa de entrada", no es muy buena, pero al menos se puede localizar algún componente:
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9467/sonybf.jpg

Gracias por todo!!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2009)

http://www.enciclomedios.com/files/images/tv_en_llamas_80px.jpg


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 3, 2009)

Jajajaja buena foto¡¡


----------



## Dario (Dic 3, 2009)

Spam18 dijo:


> hola oye a mi igual me deja pillo el tema de la PTC por que como bien han dicho es una R que varia con la temperatura, en este caso es de Coeficiente Positivo, es decir aumenta su valor ohmico a medida que aumenta la temperatura, igual no sabria explicar que importancia tendria en terminos circuitales, pero si el problema surge a raiz de problemas de Temperatura, yo analizaria inmediatamente la PTC y la descartaria, y con mas razon si encontre fisuras en su soldadura.


 
para aclarar el tema del ptc, dejo una imagen de una fuente donde se ve una de las configuraciones mas comunes que se usan en los tv´s. como veran, no es de mucha importancia a menos que le pongamos un parlante ensima al tv, y la pantalla quedara de todos colores jeje...
con respecto a las bromas, cuando uno busca una solucion para un problema, siempre esta atento a las posibles respuestas que le puedan dar. lo digo por experiencia  propia... no seamos mala onda y tratemos de dar respuestas seerias che...


----------



## lincesur (Dic 3, 2009)

saludos
mira esto http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/28103/SONY_KV25.html
quizas es el tuyo
si es asi la ptc no tiene nada que ver , como te han dicho otros usuarios , es solo para la desmagnetizadora
un saludo


----------



## Dario (Dic 3, 2009)

buen aporte, gracias lincesur. hay veces en las que el google no da buenos resultados jaja. amigo @afuegalpitu podrias empezar cambiando el capacitor C605 de 10Uf X 100 voltios y si sigue igual, podrias calentar el integrado STR-S6708. si el tv enciende, entonces no dudes en cambiarlo.
un saludo y cuentanos las novedades


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Dic 3, 2009)

fijate que no haya soldaduras frias en la parte de la fuente y el flyback... si las ves medio opacas retocalas.. es muy posible que el problema venga por ahi saludos


----------



## Spam18 (Dic 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la aclaracion de la PTC, aprendi algo nuevo 
Saludos y ojala se solucione el problemita, tratare de aportar.


----------

